# 7 year journey



## jessefleay (May 31, 2019)

Good tidings, brethren! I was just made a Fellow Craft Freemason 7 years after I became an Entered Apprentice. I had a lot happen in life and had to step back. Now I’m ready to become a Master, given I’ve done my time and my studies.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 2, 2019)

Congratulations Brother and while that journey might not be typical, it is not the first time I had heard of such a time span, may your next degree not be so long in coming, but its not the rank which is important, but how you live your life.

S&F
B


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jun 2, 2019)

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Jun 19, 2019)

I have been on the journey since 2012 myself and in two different states. I am still an EA but hope to progress to FC in the next few months

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

